# New Years Eve Fun!



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

Look at this bank!








Opps got some snow on top of the blade.....


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

All Done.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

That looks like a big buck in that one pic


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

its made out of wood.


----------

